
We want a developer to come to YC with us - madmotive
http://www.webkitchen.co.uk/2007/05/we-want-developer-to-come-to-yc-with-us.html
======
edgeztv
How much stock are you offering? $50K is a very small salary for a developer
in Boston.

EDIT: What I was really trying to ask is whether they are looking for a true
co-founder or just a paid developer. My original question came out malformed,
in retrospect.

~~~
sharpshoot
edgeztv - here is a chance to join a YC funded startup building a kickass
product and be pretty much employee no: 1 ie a cofounder and you are cautious
about salary.

Grab this kind of opportunity with both hands - pete and his team are a smart
bunch with an awesome idea. Salary considerations ahouldn't be in your head
when you are assessing the opportunity. Isn't $50k nough to live off?

~~~
edgeztv
I don't care about the salary - I care about the stock, which, if you read
carefully, is the focus of my question :)

I would be happy on 50k if I had say 10-20% of the company. I would not be
happy with 50k, however if it was 5% or less.

(Of course this all also largely depends on the idea, which I don't know about
yet)

~~~
edgeztv
What I really meant to ask in my previous post is whether they are looking for
a co-founder or just a paid developer.

In retrospect, phrasing it in terms of salary and stock was the wrong way to
frame that question.

------
rms
"we've raised just over $180,000 of investment from Paul Graham"

I wonder if pg will be getting into more traditional angel type funding
rounds. They've gotta be doing something pretty good to get a funding round
like that from the man himself.

~~~
ralph
I wonder if they need that much financing, i.e. they have something in mind to
spend it on.

------
petenixey
Hi Guys,

I am the author and also a developer. Doesn't mean there isn't enough love for
more though ;)

Peter Nixey

~~~
codeLove
Flex should be your choice only when your inhouse team is not good enough at
churning out sweet OOP Actionscript. This is because, using Flex makes your
app depend too much on Adobe's components. This is not required in most cases.
Writing custom components from scratch is the best option[making Flash IDE
your primary choice].Flex should be a secondary option.

[Flex was created to make Flash Platform more accessible to Java developers
who are not familiar with the timeline concept]

------
ecuzzillo
I _still_ don't understand how startups without hackers work.

~~~
Leonidas
Digg and Elance seemed to turned out okay despite being founded by non-hackers

~~~
Alex3917
Digg and Elance were both founded by very technical people though, even if
they weren't technically coders. Same thing with Squidoo (Seth Godin was
actually a CS major in college IIRC).

